# Body Alignment



## Thebombster (Feb 13, 2016)

Good video I see a lot of people counter rotate when they skid and then struggle to rotate back and catch edge


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thebombster said:


> Good video I see a lot of people counter rotate when they skid and then struggle to rotate back and catch edge


Yea, 3 things that have helped me out a lot. Weight centred and then forward a bit when initiating a turn, shoulders aligned with board, and most importantly bend my knees, bend my knees and bend my knees!


----------



## Eggnog (Feb 13, 2016)

That's a good one. I love those smooth, linked carves. That's my goal right there.

I didn't see the video below until my season was already over, but this is another good one on alignment and stance from Wrath. Look forward to trying some of these pointers next year (and taking a lesson or two or three).






"Yea, 3 things that have helped me out a lot. Weight centred and then forward a bit when initiating a turn, shoulders aligned with board, and most importantly bend my knees, bend my knees and bend my knees!"

Where shoulder alignment is concerned, I've been watching what good riders do with their lead arms lately. Sometimes they seem to be initiating the turn at the shoulder. Very slightly, you know, just a fraction of a second before the hip rotation. Sometimes they do it, sometimes they don't. You can see Nev do it in his turns. They unweight, then they move that shoulder or sometimes they whip the lead arm from hanging over heel edge to over the toe edge. It's more noticeable in heel to toe transitions. Probably a topic for another thread, but it's interesting.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yea the front arm helps a lot with keeping aligned. I see a lot a people turning toe side and being misaligned, body facing downhill, just like in the video and their front out as well. Keeping that front arm to where you're turning helps being aligned properly.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

This is an anticipatory move, not a counter rotational move, and you're right, tons of advanced riders do it (myself and many of my examiners included). A quiet upper body doesn't mean a stiff and motionless upper body. When it comes down to it, snowboarding is a whole-body movement. The whole body should flow through each turn. Instructors tend to stress minimizing upper body movement so that their students can learn to use their lower body effectively.


----------

